# Too tall for pony??



## Mia123 (Aug 25, 2012)

I am 5ft 3 and weigh just under 8 stone. I am 13 and looking at a 13hh pony to loan. I don't mind if i look odd, but just don't want to look ridiculous!! Will be doing lots of pony club, jumping etc (not too high probs 2'3") . thanks


----------



## Mia123 (Aug 25, 2012)

am i too tall??


----------



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

It depends on the pony... I wouldn't go for something slender and lightweight, go for something chunkier. 
But do be careful with jumping, even though you are light, you being taller could unbalance the pony.


----------

